
Spam king Sanford Wallace indicted for Facebook hack  - strawberryshake
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3295397/spam-king-sanford-wallace-indicted-for-facebook-hack/?cmpid=sbycombinatoranguyen
======
ColinWright
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849064>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849438>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2849525>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2850338>

Currently none of the HN submissions have comments worth reading.

